# Troy Built Idles High



## RoGuEIoN (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks for having a look. 

My Troy Built Snow Blower doesnt always run high but today was the worst. Used it yesterday with no problems but when i started it up today it idled higher then it runs normally. this has happened before but i just put the snow to her and she eventually powered down but sure can take the snow. but today it wasnt slowing down and started smoking black. 

Eventually when it did drop down to idle normally it would only sputter when it would take a load of snow not rev up that i was normally use to. so would like some ideas on the problem. 

Thanks


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Sounds like the governor linkage is frozen. Be careful running it like that because if the engine runs too high it can basically explode.


----------

